# My Cichlids (Videos)



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Videos of my cichlids. I just bought a new log in the parrot and flower horn tank.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGos9_yYoAM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibS5kiGyrYk


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Something went wrong, Im fixing it.


----------

